# Lazy man's corner memo



## biscuit (Apr 6, 2015)

DISCLAIMER: This method is completly untested and if you are trying to solve BLD with speed then this is not the method for you. This is if you have tried to learn and just can't seem to get corner memo. All this being said it may not even be easier to learn.

If your like me and you've tried to learn BLD then you've probably tried to learn corner letters. Some of you (like me) have failed. (I've been trying for a while) And you've probably said "Gee why not just do it like edges!" Then you were shot down by people saying "It's too hard to come up with words" While it is a lot harder with a bit of imagination you can come up with a list like I have done. For edges a lot of people will have words for each edge. This is how this would be done. You shouldn't be trying to come up with new words every solve. That being said you don't have to memorize what each piecie's word is as that would almost defeat the point. If you become familiar with the list than you (should) be able to use it like edge memo in that a word just springs to your mind. Here is my list. If any one has any better words let me know and I will add it as an alternative (or simply replace it). Also if anyone knows a good way to learn corner letters then I would very much appreciate tips as I do want to learn it eventually. If any one has a better way to word something that wuld also be appreciated. I've rambled on enough about this simple concpet. Here is the list

NOTE: I realize that not all of these are words. Some are words with suffix's that don't quite belong. Also I don't have any thing for UFL

UBR UBeR
UBL stUBL 
UFR EFfoRt (It’s a bit of a stretch)
UFL Any ideas?

LUB LUBe
LFR LiFteR
LFD LiFteD
LBD LiBerated

FLU FLU
FUR FUR
FDR FDR (May work for americans) Or FRD FReDrich
FLD FLooD

RUF RUFf alternative RoUGH (as in sand paper)
RUB RUBber
RBD RiBbeD 
RFD RiFeleD

BUR BURr
BDR BiDdeR
BLD BLinD (or just BLD)
BUL BULl 

DRB DRiBble
DBL DouBLe 
DFL DeFLate 
DFR DiFfeR


----------



## cashis (Apr 6, 2015)

cool


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

The problem with this is it doubles your memo sequence compared to traditional letter assignment pairs. 


For example,

Sequence UBR > FDR > UFR > BDR
You're method: _Uber Fridrich Effort Binder_
Traditional Method: BK CT = _Black Cat_


----------



## biscuit (Apr 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> The problem with this is it doubles your memo sequence compared to traditional letter assignment pairs.
> 
> 
> For example,
> ...



Yeah that is a significant problem. But you will memo more with edges. Like i said for speed it is not optimal but for casual bld I think it should be fine. Maybe not though


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Yeah that is a significant problem. But you will memo more with edges. Like i said for speed it is not optimal but for casual bld I think it should be fine. Maybe not though



edges is still two targets per syllable with audio method. I think if you put the effort into learning how to use OP set up moves, it's not much harder to learn some letters (just my opinion though).


----------



## biscuit (Apr 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> edges is still two targets per syllable with audio method. I think if you put the effort into learning how to use OP set up moves, it's not much harder to learn some letters (just my opinion though).



My problem is memorizing the stickers with the rest of the piece's. I can say that UBL is A but what colors are UBL? So I have to say yellows on top reds in front so UBL is yellow orange blue. I just can't seem to memorize pieces with letters


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

biscuit said:


> My problem is memorizing the stickers with the rest of the piece's. I can say that UBL is A but what colors are UBL? So I have to say yellows on top reds in front so UBL is yellow orange blue. I just can't seem to memorize pieces with letters



Yeah, it just takes some time to get used to, but it's worth the effort. When you see a piece, if it's green/blue, that tells you left or right, if it's red/orange, that tells you front or back, and white/yellow tells you top or bottom. Eventually, you'll just get it down and it's not a problem. I think it's worth the effort, compared to the effort of memorizing sequences twice as long every time, but it's your choice.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 6, 2015)

Even with 10 corner targets you should be able to put all 10 letters into an audio loop. That's without making it easier on yourself by pairing them and making short meaningless words on the spot. I personally think that the standard method is difficult to improve on.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------

